# Connecting External HD to 942



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Has any connected an external hard drive to the 942? I read in the 942 multimedia information that you had to use FAT32. I am planing on trying, but I am going to have to do a FAT32 format as all of mine currently have NTFS.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't imagine NTFS being supported. FAT32 is a much simpler filesystem for Dish's purposes. Start formatting.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I have formated an external hard drive in FAT32. It is old Western Digital drive and in a external USB 2.0 case. It worked fine. I just put some pictures on it so I could have something to work with. The section to transfer transfer Dish Recording to the drive said it was not available so I assume they don't have it turned on yet. 

Since I can connect and use the external hard drive, does that mean I will be able to use it when the transfer Dish Recording is turned on I will be able to use this hard drive?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

DRJDAN said:


> I have formated an external hard drive in FAT32. It is old Western Digital drive and in a external USB 2.0 case. It worked fine. I just put some pictures on it so I could have something to work with. The section to transfer transfer Dish Recording to the drive said it was not available so I assume they don't have it turned on yet.
> 
> Since I can connect and use the external hard drive, does that mean I will be able to use it when the transfer Dish Recording is turned on I will be able to use this hard drive?


This is somehow familiar....I vaguely recall a 1394 connector on my 921 that I kept waiting to use...



(Don't hold your breath!)


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> This is somehow familiar....I vaguely recall a 1394 connector on my 921 that I kept waiting to use...
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't hold your breath!)


Perhaps you could use it to charge your iPod. :sure:


----------



## Altaman (Sep 7, 2004)

So is there any word of when adding an external HD will come to fruition? May not be a good time to ask with the problems with L280/L281. I think it should be one of the priority additions now that the pocket dish support is there and I really need more than 25 hours of HD recording.

So please is there any hint of when it can be expected for the 942?

Alt


----------

